# Anyone recommend a landscape company near Tulum?



## Greenlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking for recommendations for a reliable landscape contractor to design and implement a landscape for our home in Tulum. We don't live there (YET!) but need to get this done so we can begin renting until we can retire (TWO More Years!).

Thanks:fingerscrossed:

Kate


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Any local builder or contractor will certainly know someone, as will the local viveros.


----------

